
Wildfire Risk in California Mapped - xfour
https://medium.com/@defensibleapp/wildfire-risk-in-california-mapped-1f47e6640b6b
======
wooten
direct link to map. Type in any California address or place and the map will
zoom you there:
[https://www.defensibleapp.com/](https://www.defensibleapp.com/)

------
wglockner
apropos of fuego

